# Class and Motorhomes



## Duetto 1999 (May 13, 2016)

Hi all,

I have had only one experience out in my new (to us) Auto-Sleeper Duetto (1999) and I was surprised at the reaction of other "happy campers" on the campsite we had chosen.
I got the distinct impression that we were the "poor kids on the block" as the other people in the field spurned our presence (perhaps expressed a bit harshly but you must get my drift).
Well, they did until I spoke with them. I have a received pronunciation accent with a background and education to match.
Suddenly, everybody became friendly.
I thought that Britain in this century was somewhat beyond such considerations - obviously (and sadly) I was wrong.
It's lay-bys for me from now on!
Is there a sad face icon?


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2016)




----------



## klaatu (May 13, 2016)

Until recently, we had a 1991 motorhome, a bit faded externally, and usually we were the oldest vehicle on the sites we stayed on. We never found anyone to be anything but friendly.  Even my Yorkshire accent didn't seem to put people off.

Steve


----------



## st3v3 (May 13, 2016)

Caravan club site?


----------



## yorkslass (May 13, 2016)

You have found the right place now. No one on here seems to bother about such things. Try a WC meet if you can, you won't need a sad face then.:wave:


----------



## QFour (May 13, 2016)

The Caravan Club brigade always make me laugh. It's a topic of conversation " Which rig do you have " They also like to put ages to MH's.. They cannot put we have a Swift they have to put the whole thing .. We have a Swift Bolero 712 ( 2015 ) 65 Plate .. It's one of the reasons I go on the club site for a laugh.

On woman said to us don't fancy one of them ( MH's ) all that packing away just to get a pint of milk from the supermarket. 

They are a very different breed .. The Caravan Club lot ..

..


----------



## jeanette (May 13, 2016)

I will talk to anyone on a site or in a lay by what you drive should be neither here nor there, it is your pride and joy no matter what it cost, but that is me!! Duetto here is a smilie face to make up for your sad one!!!


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2016)

I'm quite happy to turn up anywhere in my 20 year old Compass Drifter, knowing I've not got to worry about the dog or grandkids getting anything grubby, or paddling mud or grass on the carpet.

I also know that I will be just as warm and comfortable in my van, and my food will taste just as good as in any van worth 10 times the price!


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2016)

runnach said:


> Not if I were making the grub, Rob!!



Actually Terry, I should have said if Julie was making it, rather than me cremating it!


----------



## Tezza (May 13, 2016)

I encountered the same . Back in 2005 we bought a ex police riot transit...that basically had a bed in it and a few cupboards and a porta potti. And had a little rust, ok ok a lot of rust . We pulled into the aire at Calais to spend the afternoon and night there befor catching the ferry.  Pulled in between 2 vans and within 30 mins they had both moved to the back row. Is rust catching? Must be as those 2 obviously didn't want  to catch it.
We have 2 favourite spots in the uk where we feel good. 1 is farmer Phils festival and the other is the drove Stonehenge. These are the only 2 places we know that nobody cares what you drive , how you talk or what you wear. We love it.


----------



## n brown (May 13, 2016)

even though i have quite a refined accent, nobody on here defers to me . mine is usually the cheapest camper at any meet , although OH's is a bit tatty


----------



## jmd100 (May 13, 2016)

Got to be caravan club motorhomes  are beneath them mind if you want a quiet weekend with nobody bothering you cc all the way.


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2016)

n brown said:


> even though i have quite a refined accent, nobody on here defers to me . mine is usually the cheapest camper at any meet , although OH's is a bit tatty



Refined?? Cockney Wurzel??

Yours is alright for sleeping underneath Nigel.

Just keep the noise down will ya?


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2016)

runnach said:


> Aye, I'm grim at the cooker face, Rob!



You run a grand bar though Terry!


----------



## carol (May 13, 2016)

You off to Farmer Phil's this year Tezza? Did you meet the WC crew last year? Lots of us going again this year so hope we'll meet up


----------



## oppy (May 13, 2016)

yorkslass said:


> You have found the right place now. No one on here seems to bother about such things. Try a WC meet if you can, you won't need a sad face then.:wave:



I hate posh people :mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1::lol-061::lol-061::lol-061:

But welcome from oop north to the asylim


----------



## jeanette (May 13, 2016)

runnach said:


> Not if I were making the grub, Rob!!



Well they will not ask you to cook then runnach but your more than welcome to cook for me to sample some :tongue::tongue: I'm in the same frame of mind as Rob our van is 25 year old


----------



## n brown (May 13, 2016)

Robmac said:


> Refined?? Cockney Wurzel??
> 
> Yours is alright for sleeping underneath Nigel.
> 
> Just keep the noise down will ya?


  well it sounds effing refined to me moosh !


----------



## Tezza (May 13, 2016)

carol said:


> You off to Farmer Phil's this year Tezza? Did you meet the WC crew last year? Lots of us going again this year so hope we'll meet up


No , we  did the 2 years previous. But last year we took our friend to the algarve and Spain for 6 weeks. And this year we are taking her to Italy and maybe Greece.  She came with us the times we done farmer Phils and she is 78 but loved it.  But she only has a limited income , just her pension. And if we said we were going to farmers it would put her in a bit of a financial quandary as she would love to come there but it would make her short for what we call our biggy. 
So I will be envious ....again grrrrrr but I'm sure you will have a great time. The thing with farmer Phils is it's impossible not to lol.


----------



## Duetto 1999 (May 13, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Caravan club site?



Possibly - I am not sure


----------



## Duetto 1999 (May 13, 2016)

Robmac said:


> You run a grand bar though Terry!



Love the idea of a great bar!


----------



## Beemer (May 13, 2016)

We stayed on a site recently, amongst caravans, and noticed how some people use their cars to visit the toilet block  
As for popping to get provisions, that's what our push bikes are for........................... we can use them to get to the toilet block too


----------



## Robmac (May 13, 2016)

Duetto 1999 said:


> Love the idea of a great bar!



Try and get along to a meet. You will witness great bars, food and hospitality like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## vwalan (May 13, 2016)

best not use sites and keep your fingers crossed the plastic fantastics dont stop near you . ha ha . trucks and vans rule , hee hee


----------



## The laird (May 13, 2016)

I've noticed a class thingy with certain cc members when on sites until I bought a brand new Bailey senator Oklahoma a few years ago tugging it with my 4x4 and it was evident,I'm from a working background and it really ticked me off!
On another note I see a different thing with the w group ,help,advice ,and generally good will to help out in need,even the admin guys,I only say this as I've been in a few other club/forums and not received the help and gratitude as I have from these guys,esp when they get a lot of sh>t from us lot.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 13, 2016)

Beemer said:


> We stayed on a site recently, amongst caravans, and noticed how some people use their cars to visit the toilet block
> As for popping to get provisions, that's what our push bikes are for........................... we can use them to get to the toilet block too



I, am going to be VERY POSH indeed. Now.
To get the milk from the village, I SHALL get my MOTORBIKE out of the GARAGE of MY NEW HYMER.
I would be very popular at a CC site now,    BUT
I would not go in one if they paid me to, 
'coz Ize rememberz, whenz Ize haz mee tranzit, theyz not talkz to me, coz iz a Yokel.


----------



## trevskoda (May 13, 2016)

There is a big difference in that a person with a well spoken tongue polite with a reasonable education compared to me with a norn iron accent no ejitmacation & a mere rag or two on me back,but one does try.:wave:,anyway the smell puts most folk of.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 13, 2016)

Maybe your just a wee bit self conscious ?  Anyway I can assure you that anyone  that attends the Scottish WC meets wont bother their arse what your driving or sleeping in or what accent you have. Your welcome to come along and see for yourself


----------



## trevskoda (May 13, 2016)

Jimhunterj4 said:


> Maybe your just a wee bit self conscious ?  Anyway I can assure you that anyone  that attends the Scottish WC meets will bother their arse what your driving or sleeping in or what accent you have. Your welcome to come along and see for yourself



The porridge would attract me yum yum.


----------



## n brown (May 13, 2016)

trevskoda said:


> .:wave:,anyway the smell puts most folk of.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


 would that be the famous odour of Trevskoda ?


----------



## oldish hippy (May 13, 2016)

n brown said:


> even though i have quite a refined accent, nobody on here defers to me . mine is usually the cheapest camper at any meet , although OH's is a bit tatty



it just needs a wash nigel you offering ok the rear bump stop get clobbered in tescos but itall works and is used and enjoyed got the replacement carpet for you to fit


----------



## oldish hippy (May 13, 2016)

what would a cc site make of me drive on find a spot stop that will do is it squarre to the one next dor no do igive a f*** NO!!!! AS LONG AS SOLAR PANEL FACES MORNING SUN AS IT WARMS THE VAN UP FIRST THING


----------



## izwozral (May 13, 2016)

We often got guys coming over to admire our 1990 Talbot Express and the 1996 converted ambulance. No one has ever come over to admire our 2013 Rimor though, probably because it is just a big white box with no real character.


----------



## antiquesam (May 14, 2016)

I can't go onto a CC site because I don't wear pyjamas or have a bathrobe in the van, so I can't join the procession to the ablutions in the morning without being arrested.


----------



## jimbad (May 14, 2016)

Duetto 1999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had only one experience out in my new (to us) Auto-Sleeper Duetto (1999) and I was surprised at the reaction of other "happy campers" on the campsite we had chosen.
> I got the distinct impression that we were the "poor kids on the block" as the other people in the field spurned our presence (perhaps expressed a bit harshly but you must get my drift).
> ...



Don't  they realizability people will be coming on their sites with real gems classics


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 14, 2016)

Duetto 1999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had only one experience out in my new (to us) Auto-Sleeper Duetto (1999) and I was surprised at the reaction of other "happy campers" on the campsite we had chosen.
> I got the distinct impression that we were the "poor kids on the block" as the other people in the field spurned our presence (perhaps expressed a bit harshly but you must get my drift).
> ...



I was only discussing this very subject about the lower classes the other day,it certainly is becoming more prevalent recently on certain campsites and my butler agreed with me.


----------



## David Morison (May 14, 2016)

I have four friends with Motorhomes, i.e. coacbuilt, and two friends plus me with converted "vans" or in my case a MPV. While we all get on famously there is definitely a division in the routes we've taken into ownership of our vehicles. Those who own Motorhomes have come to them as a more flexible alternative to hotel/B&B holidaying whereas those of us who own Camper vans have come from a background of tent camping/mountaineering and other adventure sports. While the Motorhomers prefer to go to organised sites and keep away from the wilder areas with narrow lanes and dodgy soft grass we with the vans, seek out the wilder and riskier locations and are content with our "Bog in a bag" and washing in streams/cattle troughs. However despite the different ethos of our means of accommodation none of us look down or up on any other owners, although personally I do feel sorry for those with the larger vehicles who struggle to manoeuvre in the tighter locations and then spend some time in getting the levels right, whereas I have admiration for those who tip up in 30 year old VWs/transits etc and have the BBQ lit in 5 minutes. It takes all sorts!

David


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (May 14, 2016)

i pulled up in one of my regular wild spots,parked a good polite distance from the other 2 newish vans, and after settling in walked passed one and said "it's a lovely spot,isnt it"...  "it WAS" came the frosty reply.
all the best. jan


----------



## izwozral (May 14, 2016)

It is ridiculous isn't it when you are instantly judged by what your mode of transport looks like or the clothes you wear. 
We parked next to an enormous hotel on wheels complete with slide outs, the way the woman inside looked at us was as if we had stood in dog poop and she could smell it. We nodded, we smiled, she turned away, I thought, well sod you then.
Later on, a converted rust bucket with a young couple, complete with dreads and facial piercings parked the other side of us, within minutes we were chewing the cud and later had a meal and drinks with them

I know who enjoyed the evening most and it wasn't Mrs Po Face. The inner child always wants to live up to what I perceive another persons perceptions are of me, just out of sheer devilment but the wife wouldn't be too impressed!


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 14, 2016)

We were camping on a beachside campsite in Cornwall a few years ago when a Rolls Royce silver shadow parked near us.We thought it was a member of the aristocracy at the very least.Out got a middle aged chap with his young son who proceeded to erect a 2 man ridge tent on their pitch,They spent an enjoyable fortnight in superb weather in their little tent.It transpired that the bloke was separated from his wife and he was on a ''bonding'' holiday with his young son and a more sociable chap you could not meet............never judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 14, 2016)

antiquesam said:


> I can't go onto a CC site because I don't wear pyjamas or have a bathrobe in the van, so I can't join the procession to the ablutions in the morning without being arrested.



Ha ha luv it, can just see you rocking up to the que for the showers yawning amd scratching your baws through the y fronts ha ha


----------



## trixie88 (May 14, 2016)

*trixie88*



wakk44 said:


> We were camping on a beachside campsite in Cornwall a few years ago when a Rolls Royce silver shadow parked near us.We thought it was a member of the aristocracy at the very least.Out got a middle aged chap with his young son who proceeded to erect a 2 man ridge tent on their pitch,They spent an enjoyable fortnight in superb weather in their little tent.It transpired that the bloke was separated from his wife and he was on a ''bonding'' holiday with his young son and a more sociable chap you could not meet............never judge a book by it's cover.



ohhh   wait while thr RR silver ghost makes its appearance.   now then thats something.....the folks are as down to earth as a bag of chips..   I think hes from down your neck of the woods .


----------



## snowbirds (May 14, 2016)

Hi Duetto,

I never had that sort of problem with my last Van a Bedford CF 1974 Dormobile in fact the opposite with people asking to look inside and ask how we kept it up to scratch.We were parked up in the village where the shot Heartbeat and it got a lot of attention by the old post office.
But I do find the attention i get with the 2009 Swift Escape a little different as the all feel sorry for me for buying a Swift.

Snowbirds.:dance::sleep-040:





Duetto 1999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have had only one experience out in my new (to us) Auto-Sleeper Duetto (1999) and I was surprised at the reaction of other "happy campers" on the campsite we had chosen.
> I got the distinct impression that we were the "poor kids on the block" as the other people in the field spurned our presence (perhaps expressed a bit harshly but you must get my drift).
> ...


----------



## Camper Bob (May 14, 2016)

st3v3 said:


> Caravan club site?



My thoughts exactly............


----------



## camping_gaz (May 14, 2016)

If you want your van to look posh park at the side of me, its surprising how many wannabe posh seem to take up all the cheap seats like huttoft and colwyn bay an the like,
i would be chuffed to bits have a 1999 duetto, its my dream van, sadly i dont believe in credit so only buy things cash, and every time i get close to the right amount there is a washer or fridge or other disaster etc to pay for first, ill get there, but dont take notice of people whose lives are so sad, they have to bring your down to lift theirs up,






Gary


----------



## Tezza33 (May 14, 2016)

We were parked up in Cologne by the river with several other vans in 1995, ours was a home converted Iveco Daily and apart from a transit next to us the rest were expensive newish German models, an old Mercedes pulled in, it was a 60's flat bed truck similar to this but with a wooden summer house/shed on the back
View attachment 41783

 he had lots of solar panels on the roof and a veranda on the back with a few chairs and a table on, he was long haired and looked untidy, we were grateful when he parked some way from us, early the next morning he came to us and invited us for a coffee, it was good coffee in gold rimmed china cups and a slice of gateaux was served on matching plates, he told us he worked locally as a taxi driver but could not afford to live there, inside the shed it was immaculate, he joked it failed their equivalent of an MOT because of woodworm.

His girlfriend lived in the transit next to us and we joined them for a beer or two that evening and told each other of camping experiences, we were leaving the next morning and he said we would have difficulties finding the way out so he met us at 11.00 in his taxi and we followed him out of the City, he gave us a box of local beers as a present and made me promise to never buy a Hymer
They were one of the nicest most helpful couples we have met and it confirmed to us that you cannot judge somebody by their appearance


----------



## QFour (May 14, 2016)

David Morison said:


> I have four friends with Motorhomes, i.e. coacbuilt, and two friends plus me with converted "vans" or in my case a MPV. While we all get on famously there is definitely a division in the routes we've taken into ownership of our vehicles. Those who own Motorhomes have come to them as a more flexible alternative to hotel/B&B holidaying whereas those of us who own Camper vans have come from a background of tent camping/mountaineering and other adventure sports. While the Motorhomers prefer to go to organised sites and keep away from the wilder areas with narrow lanes and dodgy soft grass we with the vans, seek out the wilder and riskier locations and are content with our "Bog in a bag" and washing in streams/cattle troughs. However despite the different ethos of our means of accommodation none of us look down or up on any other owners, although personally I do feel sorry for those with the larger vehicles who struggle to manoeuvre in the tighter locations and then spend some time in getting the levels right, whereas I have admiration for those who tip up in 30 year old VWs/transits etc and have the BBQ lit in 5 minutes. It takes all sorts!
> 
> David



Hmmmm .. Nothing better than pulling up outside a 6 Million £ house is Sandbanks and staying the night. We started off tenting. Missed the Van bit and jumped straight in a MH. Just spent 2 weeks on the South Coast without any campsites.

..


----------



## GWAYGWAY (May 14, 2016)

Working on the front line of the NHS I came to the conclusion the 95% of the public are nice or very nice the other bit contains the arseholes and merde of life, AND it has nothing to do with where, or what, they are as to how they are, top and bottom  the ratio is the same.


----------



## n brown (May 14, 2016)

that's right, there's a certain amount of people who are just so mean-spirited that their only purpose seems to be spoiling other people's fun . screaming in their face is one way of dealing with them


----------



## Deadsfo (May 14, 2016)

whenever I leave my 1987 self build ex Nato ambulance on its own for any length of time I often come back to a few people gathered round it, the first time this happened I thought it was vigilantes come to escort me off the site but its usually curious people very interested in the van.


----------



## runnach (May 15, 2016)

When I worked in the motor trade, I worked with all sorts of brands from the cheap and cheerful to the exotica stuff including Ferrari and Bentley.

I learnt quite early on that being judgemental and judging books by their cover could send you down the wrong path. In my experience the seriously wealthy people, are as " reight as reign" it was the "new money" crowd that were a pain in the backside. 

Actually my attitude won me business occasionally. 

Th epeople industry is fascinating 

Channa


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (May 15, 2016)

channa said:


> When I worked in the motor trade, I worked with all sorts of brands from the cheap and cheerful to the exotica stuff including Ferrari and Bentley.
> 
> I learnt quite early on that being judgemental and judging books by their cover could send you down the wrong path. In my experience the seriously wealthy people, are as " reight as reign" it was the "new money" crowd that were a pain in the backside.
> 
> ...



Precisely,the people who have real wealth I find don't generally talk about money.A couple of my old school friends have made a lot of money but are still the same friendly down to earth people that I knew from years ago and don't brag about it.

I agree it's the ''nouveau riche'' that have never had any money and try to impress with it that I find slightly vulgar.It's better not to talk about money as you can lose friends.(add politics and religion to the taboo list as well)


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 15, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Precisely,the people who have real wealth I find don't generally talk about money.A couple of my old school friends have made a lot of money but are still the same friendly down to earth people that I knew from years ago and don't brag about it.
> 
> I agree it's the ''nouveau riche'' that have never had any money and try to impress with it that I find slightly vulgar.It's better not to talk about money as you can lose friends.(add politics and religion to the taboo list as well)



I don't talk about money as I don't Fekin have any, the MH I've got cleared my savings out completely, if someone doesn't like me or my wife or my MH that's ok it won't spoil my time away in it lol


----------



## tan-all-over (May 15, 2016)

*Class and motohomes*

They say campers, in motorhomes/caravans/tents are friendly people but on many sites when walking to the shower block or to the shop first thing in the morning and passing people I have said a cheery "Morning" and got nothing or a grunt.    Is it a 'morning after the night before thing ?   I have had people walk right by me looking straight ahead tight lipped and say nothing.   This has nothing to do with what you camp in, or has it.


----------



## izwozral (May 15, 2016)

tan-all-over said:


> They say campers, in motorhomes/caravans/tents are friendly people but on many sites when walking to the shower block or to the shop first thing in the morning and passing people I have said a cheery "Morning" and got nothing or a grunt.    Is it a 'morning after the night before thing ?   I have had people walk right by me looking straight ahead tight lipped and say nothing.   *This has nothing to do with what you camp in, or has it.*



Nah, some people are just down right miserable tw4ts. You can usually tell them a mile away, their lips have been sewn too tightly together from the inside whilst having an itchy 4rse with no way of scratching it.


----------



## barryd (May 15, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Precisely,the people who have real wealth I find don't generally talk about money.A couple of my old school friends have made a lot of money but are still the same friendly down to earth people that I knew from years ago and don't brag about it.
> 
> I agree it's the ''nouveau riche'' that have never had any money and try to impress with it that I find slightly vulgar.It's better not to talk about money as you can lose friends.(add politics and religion to the taboo list as well)



Totally agree.  I have a few clients that are properly wealthy. Proper Aristos.  There are loads of them around here.  Tweedy twits I call them.  Most of them are smashing and you couldnt tell them apart in the pub from the local farm hands.  There really isnt a class system here like there seems to be in the cities and towns.  Granted its a pretty affluent area but the keeping up with the Joneses mentality seems to be none existent.  The Brits are obsessed with wealth and show though in general.  I like the French attitude where shows of wealth (well outside of Paris) is considered vulgar.  Just look at the crappy cars in any French Supermarket car park and compare to a British one full of high end BMW's bought on tick and women struggling to reverse enormous Chelsea tractors that have never been outside of a town let alone in a field.


----------



## izwozral (May 15, 2016)

A good indicator. or so I am told, on how to tell the old money from the new money rich, is to give the gents a bow tie, the old rich know instantly how to tie it, the new look as if they are juggling worms.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 15, 2016)

izwozral said:


> A good indicator. or so I am told, on how to tell the old money from the new money rich, is to give the gents a bow tie, the old rich know instantly how to tie it, the new look as if they are juggling worms.


Know it's knot:yeahthat:


----------



## runnach (May 15, 2016)

izwozral said:


> A good indicator. or so I am told, on how to tell the old money from the new money rich, is to give the gents a bow tie, the old rich know instantly how to tie it, the new look as if they are juggling worms.


 I didn't think a bow tie apt for my Mums funeral ...and besides I dont have a clue ....so stuck with a traditional tie ...The photo was evidence to a few of the clan that I can dress myself ....just lol.

I was going to shave my current beard off on Thursday last for an important meeting ...when I got a shock off the razor ...I decided not to bother lol 

 


I personally think bereft of a DB5 , beretta and a Martini 

Channa


----------



## pugman (May 15, 2016)

i havn't been "camping" yet, so i've yet to experience any of this. i expect i will. my van is a humble 1.6 citroen dispatch, with one tinted window in the left side door. no doubt it will get some sniffy looks from some. having said that, i can't see me ever staying on a CC site.


----------



## Haaamster (May 15, 2016)

Mine is 23 years old and I couldn't give a stuff what anyone else thinks of it. Wouldn't dream of changing vans even if I won the lottery.  It's a love thing. :heart:


----------



## Deadsfo (May 15, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> Precisely,the people who have real wealth I find don't generally talk about money.A couple of my old school friends have made a lot of money but are still the same friendly down to earth people that I knew from years ago and don't brag about it.
> 
> I agree it's the ''nouveau riche'' that have never had any money and try to impress with it that I find slightly vulgar.It's better not to talk about money as you can lose friends.(add politics and religion to the taboo list as well)



 talk about money' I once had a white £5 note'  (care of Trigger only fools and horses on Del Boy's advice))


----------



## trixie88 (May 16, 2016)

*trixie88*



Haaamster said:


> Mine is 23 years old and I couldn't give a stuff what anyone else thinks of it. Wouldn't dream of changing vans even if I won the lottery.  It's a love thing. :heart:



i have a very small dinky van suits what i want it for, however boy oh boy it must be great to have a hotel on wheels, or a gin palace,   with all the room an some luxury.   and to top it all   tour around the continent and far off places  drinking wine from the on board wine cellar.....if i had one of those  iwould have a large chandelier in it also.   hmmm   i would wave to all and sundry and talk to all and sundry........ahhhhh well i can but dream..........its not the van, vehicle, house, property.      its the people    and it takes all sorts      some like old character     some like span and sparce     each to their own       but i was brought up  on the lines of        a smile and a kind word  does the world of good.       you never know the reason behind the grumpyness  or anger or snootyness  etc    etc....    but someone thinking they are better than their neighbour         well   that goes right out of the window ...   and yes there are those people around.  in the minority i hope.    phew   that was long and drawn out.......you all enjoy the day......happy camping, travelling, adventure hunting. etc etc.


----------



## yorkslass (May 16, 2016)

trixie88 said:


> i have a very small dinky van suits what i want it for, however boy oh boy it must be great to have a hotel on wheels, or a gin palace,   with all the room an some luxury.   and to top it all   tour around the continent and far off places  drinking wine from the on board wine cellar.....if i had one of those  iwould have a large chandelier in it also.   hmmm   i would wave to all and sundry and talk to all and sundry........ahhhhh well i can but dream..........its not the van, vehicle, house, property.      its the people    and it takes all sorts      some like old character     some like span and sparce     each to their own       but i was brought up  on the lines of        a smile and a kind word  does the world of good.       you never know the reason behind the grumpyness  or anger or snootyness  etc    etc....    but someone thinking they are better than their neighbour         well   that goes right out of the window ...   and yes there are those people around.  in the minority i hope.    phew   that was long and drawn out.......you all enjoy the day......happy camping, travelling, adventure hunting. etc etc.



Trixie, you talk to all and sundry already, and that's a great gift. When we met you last year it was at our first meet, can't remember if it was yours too, and meeting someone outgoing makes all the difference. It's not easy chatting to people you don't know, especially when some already know each other, so a friendly face makes all the difference. You don't need a gin palace, just think of all the places you can park now.


----------



## trixie88 (May 16, 2016)

*trixie88*



yorkslass said:


> Trixie, you talk to all and sundry already, and that's a great gift. When we met you last year it was at our first meet, can't remember if it was yours too, and meeting someone outgoing makes all the difference. It's not easy chatting to people you don't know, especially when some already know each other, so a friendly face makes all the difference. You don't need a gin palace, just think of all the places you can park now.



aww thank you that was so nice of you.....yes it was a first meet with WC and only the second meet altold.....however i was having one of my sleep for england week so was totally out of it by early evening. so missed out on the camp fire , however i could see you all.    brilliant weekend    and such lovely people as yourself.      agree dont need a gin palace (dont drink)   get drunk on the atmosphere....   however my imagination runs wild with the thought of a gin palace or a hotel on wheels     ha ha ha    would love it.    anyone out there who needs a navigator.    must warn you probably get lost at the first cross roads     ha ha ha      looking orward to meeting you again this year yorklass


----------

